
The Million Dollar Logo - jordhy
http://leslor.posterous.com/the-million-dollar-logo
======
mitjak
Not to be a downer, but those are fairly mediocre logos.

~~~
jordhy
Thanks for the comment. I appreciate your opinion. Why don't you like them and
how would you change them?

jordhy@leslor.com

